# Model 1897 Winchester



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

My dad gave me his Model 1897 Winchester Lever Action 12gauge. It shoots 2.5" shells, can any one tell me where I might be able to track some down (lead). I would like to take it to the field one time myself before I retire it to the wall.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

My Dad had a Winchester 97. It was a pump gun with an exposed hammer. Are you sure about the model number?


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

my father had an old pump like that, but we always used low brass 2 3/4 shells. u cant reload em cuz it ruins the mouth of the shell. it surely raises the pressure in the chamber, thats why i only used rem game loads cheapos that only have 7500-8000 psi to begin with.

i believe it was a rem 1897 pump. beautiful old gun with a hammer for the firing mech.

it got stolen years ago....... people suck


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

RiveRat said:


> My Dad had a Winchester 97. It was a pump gun with an exposed hammer. Are you sure about the model number?


guess i shoulda read the next post first


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

You probably have a Winchester Model 1887. It was made in 12 gauge and 10 gauge and manufactured from 1887 to 1901, at which time it was replaced by the Model 1901 (which was made in 10 gauge only).


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, I stand corrected it is a model 1887. Just took a couple of pics of it but I am having trouble posting them right now.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Cabela's has 2.5" shells. I'm not sure if they stock them but I know you can order them because a friend has some that he used for Dog training this summer.


----------

